# Appaloosa stallions/breeders



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks more like a TB than a Appaloosa


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Awesome Stestson. I actually have to foals from him. And a 3rd on the way. All his babies that I have seen have had color. And he can throw babies to do just about anything depending what he is bred to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Sheldak Ranch in ND I believe have several stallions that throw mostly color but they do not stand them to the public. They sell almost all the foals from each year and they have a TON each year. www.sheldakranch.com

Ghostwind Appaloosa - Foundation at its Finest - Stallion Ghostwind is even a member on here. She's got a great stallion now and an awesome looking junior stallion who is up and coming in the next few years.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

He looks athletic enough, but I'm a firm believer that a stallion should do something with his time other than have babies. He doesn't look accomplished. He doesn't appear to have ever been ridden, or else they would show pictures of that.

Just looked over the other studs mentioned and none of them have advertised show records. They are standing ontop of their offsprings accomplishments. Which is fine, I guess. I'd just rather see what a stud can personally do, not what his offspring can do. I'm not breeding to the offspring, I'm breeding to the stud.

That being said, I like Ghost Wind Phantom the best out of all who were mentioned.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

She may not be standing Awesome again cause he will be 25 this year. He wasnt shown due to injury. He was in training for cattle/reining. But if shes not standing him. It doesnt matter. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Copperhead the only way to prove a stallion is to breed him.
It is his offspring that are important not what he has done in the arena.
Saying that you do not care what his offspring have accomplished doesn't make any sense to me.
His genes are what makes a stallion a success.
A geldings performance stops in the arena. Shalom


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I want to see what the stud has done. 

Talent comes from the mare as well, so I'm going to look at what the stallion can do just as much as his offspring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

*sorry for the double post*

Like, let's look at Zippo Pine Bar. He was outstanding in the arena, and is one of the greatest influences in the western pleasure world. Would people have bred to him over a THOUSAND times if he just sucked in the arena? No, probably not...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Ooh, he's beautiful. I would love a foal to look just like him. Clementine is a QH/Percheron... Would having two breeds in her lessen the chances of some kind of color? I love the spotty butt look. I'm not looking to breed anytime soon, but I never even thought about the possibility of finding a stud with a high chance of color offspring. I guess I didn't know that was a thing, I thought it was just hope for the best in terms of color.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Mango the only difference between a gelding and a stallion is the fact one can reproduce.
If he fails to reproduce himself or better then he is a failure.
I'm not saying that a show record isn't something to look at but as a breeder I would rather breed to a stallion that has sired a couple of world champions than one that was and had no offspring that were even contenders. This happens far more often than a zan par bar, doc bar or any other stallion. Shalom


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Production records are more important to me than show records, but I do consider show records, as well.

There are a few 100% color producers out there. Just make sure that he is a high quality animal that is likely to produce the kind of foal you're looking for. And don't discount disposition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

aforred said:


> Production records are more important to me than show records, but I do consider show records, as well.
> 
> There are a few 100% color producers out there. Just make sure that he is a high quality animal that is likely to produce the kind of foal you're looking for. And don't discount disposition.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What makes a good "Production Record?"

I think it is funny too though becasue I have never given a rat's @$$ about show records - I don't agree with the way a majority of how things are scored anyway - I just want to see a horse with good conformation, disposition, and throws foals that look equally if not better than he does. 
Not to mention, if I am buying a foal directly from the breeders (insteadof using my own mare) I pay just as much attention to the mare. 

I see these nice stallions and think to myself, why doth tis foals so uglyeth? Becasue the mare looks like crap.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

To me, a good production record indicates a high percentage of foals thay turn into good performers. You can look up production records for stallions that mainly produce show horses. 

The record includes the total number of registered foals, the number of point earning foals, and the number of points earned by those foals in halter and performance. I believe it only includes points earned in open classes. I'll dig up Kersey's records tomorrow to give you an example.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice looking sport horse build. He will throw %100 color/and or characteristics. I wonder if he is Homozygous black ??? that would be awesome !


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Spotted said:


> Nice looking sport horse build. He will throw %100 color/and or characteristics. I wonder if he is Homozygous black ??? that would be awesome !


That's why I like him - because he does look more TB. He has thrown a palomino but I think that was more of the mare's influence - but the majority of his foals are bay/black


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Any red foals?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Stallions and mares need to be of good quality to breed, and we all know that. Its equally a mare's work as much as it is a stallions.

Though I do like an accomplished stud. A horse who can ride on his own record of accomplishments, _as well as_ produce good stock. 

I'm more of a "Prove it to me" kind of person. I don't like to take anyone's word for it.

A horse may have the build, _but can he do it?_ Prove it!

A horse may have the talent, _but can he pass it on?_ Prove it!

That being said, there have been plenty of unproven stallions who have produced good stock. And there have been plenty of proven stallions who have not produced good stock. I'd like the whole package before I consider breeding. Thats just the kind of person I am. 

The same goes with the mare. I would prefer my mare to be well conformed for her breed, have an athletic ability I want for my chosen discipline, and also be able to accomplish herself. 

I have extra kudos for the folk who accomplish their horses before breeding. That way, the names on those registration papers have meaning. Have you seen a registeration paper that has a whole load of unknown horses on it? Might be good horses, but who knows? We've never seen or heard of them. They could be solid gold, or they could be grandma's old nag.

For as much importance as people put on papers these days, you might want to consider accomplishing a horse before breeding it. Myself? I don't care about papers because I don't breed. But to someone who does, or someone who is looking for a great show prospect, they want names they know on that paper.

Anyways, just my personal opinion. I don't look down on people who don't accomplish their animals before breeding. They can raise some pretty decent stock. This is just my preference, and it doesn't have to be anyone else's.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

If your breeding for a more English sport horse type I like him


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> If your breeding for a more English sport horse type I like him


If I was going to breed -- I like to imagine these hypothetical scenarios where I have lots of money to throw away after taxes -- I want to breed an arab/appaloosa -- I know a lot of people will give me grief cause nothings pure no mo' but if I am proving my mare as a riding horse in the english/dressage world (who has awesome temperament) I'd like to breed a sport-type arab/appaloosa. I suppose very anglo-arabesque. 

Here are some of his offspring:





(These three were all out of well put together TB/WB dams)


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I think conformation threads are hilarious because no horse is going to have spot-on conformation. Its theoretical based on what we would like to see most in a breed, or what we believe to be the best form made for that breed's discipline or job.

That being said, I think you could have a very nice foal from that stud if you crossed him with your arab (assuming the arab is a generally nice horse). I don't like to look at studs too often because I would be so tempted to breed my mare...and I have no business having anymore kids! Human or animal!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh and how could I forget my favorite Appaloosa stallion Straws Mighty Magnum? www.ryunlivestock.com


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

WyndellaRose said:


> Oh and how could I forget my favorite Appaloosa stallion Straws Mighty Magnum? www.ryunlivestock.com


I like him a lot I just don't care for his foals


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Im breeding my TB mare to this guy this year. He's gorgeous, plus he has HUS foals at LEAST. 100% Spots and his babies will ALWAYS have a cream gene meaning buckskins and pali's! Plus his studfee is excellent!

More pictures of Platinum Cowboy | Lo-Le 2 Barrs Ranch


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

TexasBlaze said:


> Im breeding my TB mare to this guy this year. He's gorgeous, plus he has HUS foals at LEAST. 100% Spots and his babies will ALWAYS have a cream gene meaning buckskins and pali's! Plus his studfee is excellent!
> 
> More pictures of Platinum Cowboy | Lo-Le 2 Barrs Ranch


So far I like him too - maybe my number two pick - but I need to see what his foals grow up to look like first


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

There are quite a few pictures of his foals on his stallion page. From what i can see and from talking with his owner he seems to have a lot of not only ridable foals, but also some that have shows and placed well in halter shows.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

We Stand an outstanding Fewspot stallion.. Ghost Wind Phantom. He is EEaa and a 100% color producer even with plain NC mares. Very well put together boy with flowing movement. We are located in Ohio. I'd be more than happy to answer any color questions you have about breeding a fewspot stallion. 


















An album of his foals:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/....256525347706599.82753.188252957867172&type=3


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> We Stand an outstanding Fewspot stallion.. Ghost Wind Phantom. He is EEaa and a 100% color producer even with plain NC mares. Very well put together boy with flowing movement. We are located in Ohio. I'd be more than happy to answer any color questions you have about breeding a fewspot stallion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is very nice, I love the foundation look he has - unfortunately, if I breed, I don't want a gaited baby. 

Do you you have any pictures of adult horses he has sired?

That is my issue with most of the stallions I find - there are rarely ever any example of his progeny grown up. Baby pictures are cute but they don't do a lot for me


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

I would LOVE it if I had an appy like this one


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I know a few people who own Magnum foals and they tell me they have great minds, are very smart, learn quickly, and are very people friendly. The owners have a FB page listed under Straws Mighty Magnum if you wanted to talk with them. Or, they are very friendly and you can e-mail them. They may also be able to help steer you in a different direction.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Stallions (Avalon Appaloosas)
He looks really nice and very handsome! While not a 100% color producer, most foals seem to be and there are adult foals out there.

Palisades Appaloosas Stallions Services
Dreamin Dun produced VERY nice looking foals each year! One day I will be buying a foal from these people
Nugget's Super Shado is an awesome stallion as well. 

Will edit this post as I find more. This is a topic I don't mind researching for!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.sweetwater-farms.com/
If you want a halter foal...

http://www.hollybrookappaloosasllc.com/sandinmyzipper.htm
A handsome buckskin blanket stallion

http://elflyinghorse.com/stallion.html
Tricolor foundation stallion

http://www.sycamorerunappaloosas.com/

http://www.larrabeeappaloosas.com/happieglolucky.html

http://www.larrabeeappaloosas.com/theradioflyer.html

http://www.larrabeeappaloosas.com/mrcoolhandluke.html

http://www.larrabeeappaloosas.com/chocfullofchips.html

Sorry for triple post. It wouldn't let me edit!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

smguidotti said:


> He is very nice, I love the foundation look he has - unfortunately, if I breed, I don't want a gaited baby.
> 
> Do you you have any pictures of adult horses he has sired?
> 
> That is my issue with most of the stallions I find - there are rarely ever any example of his progeny grown up. Baby pictures are cute but they don't do a lot for me


While Phantom does gait He.. AND all of his babies still have the normal walk trot and canter. I showed a gaited appy for nearly 10 years in regular classes. This is NOT a bad thing  

I do have some adult photos of his babies. I'll upload some.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

2009 Mare by Phantom








2009 Mare by Phantom next to her full sister (2012 filly)








One of his "gaited" foals who is showing her beautiful ground covering trot


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll be honest his babies are nice. There hasnt been a single one I have not liked even out of non appy mares. He passes on his wonderful conformation and temperament onto his babies. We always welcome visitors by appt. to visit our stallions, mares and foals.


----------



## lefty (Sep 20, 2012)

YOR High Noon is a great stud! he has lots of successful offspring. i see SO many horses at shows with the YOR brand on thier shoulder. they are very talented and athletic.
Reining & Cow Horse Appaloosa Home of YOR High Noon


----------



## lefty (Sep 20, 2012)

YOR High Noon Bridle-less Reining Appaloosa Stallion - YouTube


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

There is no such thing as tri color....that's a bay. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> There is no such thing as tri color....that's a bay. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Leopards can be listed as tri colors. They usually have Bay and Black spots. In my experience this often means they are not homozygous black but rather Ee..  usually they will be primarily one color spotted but have a couple of the opposite .


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It still does not make them tricolored. They are bay with a white pattern.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Leopards can be listed as tri colors. They usually have Bay and Black spots. In my experience this often means they are not homozygous black but rather Ee..  usually they will be primarily one color spotted but have a couple of the opposite .


As ND said, having brown and black spots does not make them tricoloured. Nor does the word of a registry make them tricoloured. Bay with white is only two colours, not three. Brown and black are part of the "bay" colour, not separate in this case.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

I know a lot of people talk about the leopard Appaloosa, but I remember a breed called Knabstrupper, typically they show similar in markings to the leopard Appaloosa, however I've seen some with markings of a blanket appy and other colorations. I'm not that familiar with either breed and I was wondering if a more experienced eye could point out the differences. The horse pictured below is a Knabstrupper


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not an appaloosa fan, but if I had to pick one, it would be High Sign Nugget, hands down.
I watched this guy perform at the Canadian Supreme a few years ago. This guy = athlete! 

High Sign Nugget


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

WSArabians I agree with you about Appys I think those bold patterns distract me.
Chillaa and NDappy I understand what your saying about tricoloured horses. they are bay and I have seen bucksin paints and appy described that way too. If I were ever to get a pinto or appy thats what I would want.
However i am too old to stop and anyone around where I live uses the term. It is how old timers referred to bay paints.
Then again I hear anything that has spots described as paint, cows, camels, sheep, goats you name it. It isn't spotted it is painted.
I don't use the term myself... Thankfully. Shalom


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

AbsitVita said:


> I know a lot of people talk about the leopard Appaloosa, but I remember a breed called Knabstrupper, typically they show similar in markings to the leopard Appaloosa, however I've seen some with markings of a blanket appy and other colorations. I'm not that familiar with either breed and I was wondering if a more experienced eye could point out the differences. The horse pictured below is a Knabstrupper


I'm glad you brought this breed up! I completely forgot about them! 

My issue with a lot of appy stallions is that most of them seem to be built/move like QHs do NOWADAYS. Not saying that is a bad thing but I want more sport horse type movement. 

So far I like High Sign Nugget I just wish his website had more to offer for pictures and video on him!

I also didn't know that a horse could have both standard gaits and . . . those other gaits that I am obviously not familiar with the descriptions of which. 
Say, if I wanted a dressage horse that I would later jump - would the gait_ing_ be an issue?


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

WyndellaRose said:


> http://www.sweetwater-farms.com/
> If you want a halter foal...
> 
> http://www.hollybrookappaloosasllc.com/sandinmyzipper.htm
> ...


I very much like Sky High Cowboy!


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

here are some amazing kbabstrupper stallions
Stallions at stud - Knabstrupper USA

Oddly both knabs and appaloosa originate from spain. just bred differently I guess for different purposes.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

smguidotti said:


> I'm glad you brought this breed up! I completely forgot about them!
> 
> My issue with a lot of appy stallions is that most of them seem to be built/move like QHs do NOWADAYS. Not saying that is a bad thing but I want more sport horse type movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> As ND said, having brown and black spots does not make them tricoloured. Nor does the word of a registry make them tricoloured. Bay with white is only two colours, not three. Brown and black are part of the "bay" colour, not separate in this case.


 Obviously. Im saying that they are commonly called TRI colors. IN the appy world. It is not an uncommon term.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

AbsitVita said:


> I know a lot of people talk about the leopard Appaloosa, but I remember a breed called Knabstrupper, typically they show similar in markings to the leopard Appaloosa, however I've seen some with markings of a blanket appy and other colorations. I'm not that familiar with either breed and I was wondering if a more experienced eye could point out the differences. The horse pictured below is a Knabstrupper


 Knabs are a completely different breed however they carry the same color patterns as appaloosas... or the LP gene. So they can also be anywhere from leopard to blanket to plain also.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

AbsitVita said:


> High Sign Nugget - Calgary Stampede 2001 - YouTube


Not the best stops I've him do, but that looks like not the best ground. 
Iiregardless of breed, there is nothing like watching an incredible athlete move. This guy is awesome.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Copperhead the only way to prove a stallion is to breed him.
> It is his offspring that are important not what he has done in the arena.
> Saying that you do not care what his offspring have accomplished doesn't make any sense to me.
> His genes are what makes a stallion a success.
> A geldings performance stops in the arena. Shalom


Tell this to High Brow Cat.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Mango the only difference between a gelding and a stallion is the fact one can reproduce.
> If he fails to reproduce himself or better then he is a failure.
> I'm not saying that a show record isn't something to look at but as a breeder I would rather breed to a stallion that has sired a couple of world champions than one that was and had no offspring that were even contenders. This happens far more often than a zan par bar, doc bar or any other stallion. Shalom


 
To me the stallion and mare have to be genetically tested clear of the genetic diseases that is imo one of the more important things. Far to many breed with out the testing and its a crap shoot.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Luvmyperlino I don't get the High brow cat connection.
Isn't ne a successful QH sire? Proven by his offspring to be one. Shalom


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Luvmyperlino I don't get the High brow cat connection.
> Isn't ne a successful QH sire? Proven by his offspring to be one. Shalom


He is a supreme stallion that earned his own and has passed on his gift to his offspring and yes he's a QH but was an example of a stallion doing both.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Knabs are a completely different breed however they carry the same color patterns as appaloosas... or the LP gene. So they can also be anywhere from leopard to blanket to plain also.


Actually they both originate from the same spotted horses in Spain. So, in many ways they are, however, Knabs have more warmblood influence nowadays. 
I just researched this that's the only reason I know


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> He is a supreme stallion that earned his own and has passed on his gift to his offspring and yes he's a QH but was an example of a stallion doing both.


I take sides with DBarabians on this. Especially now because there are SO MANY stallions out there being marketed. Most of them are all excellent reiners, for example, but not a lot of them produce as good as good as themselves. 

I think performing well in the arena is_ implied_ if you are marketing him a stud.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

smguidotti said:


> I take sides with DBarabians on this. Especially now because there are SO MANY stallions out there being marketed. Most of them are all excellent reiners, for example, but not a lot of them produce as good as good as themselves.
> 
> I think performing well in the arena is_ implied_ if you are marketing him a stud.


My post wasnt taking sides it wasnt going against anyone As I stated it was to show stallions can have a performance and an offspring record.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

smguidotti said:


> Actually they both originate from the same spotted horses in Spain. So, in many ways they are, however, Knabs have more warmblood influence nowadays.
> I just researched this that's the only reason I know


yes and appaloosas have more QH influence nowadays too. Therehowever will always be the people who stay true to their breed


----------

